# Getting a DWAL



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

Where can I go to gain the hands on experience and knowledge needed before applying for a DWAL please? I'm interested in keeping Caiman rather than venomous and I'm in East Midlands


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

pirminiamac said:


> Where can I go to gain the hands on experience and knowledge needed before applying for a DWAL please? I'm interested in keeping Caiman rather than venomous and I'm in East Midlands


Applying for a DWAL has no need for experience bizarrely enough. The Actbhas nothing at all to.do with keeper safety but public safety. You need to show the Local Authority and vet that your housing is suitable and escape proof.
There are very few people licenced to keep crcocodilians, your best bet will be a zoo.
You could always call Crocodiles of the World in Oxfordshire and see if they can give you some guidance, the owner started off with a collection in an outbuilding at his home so is used to dealing with councils and the DWAA.


----------



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

It is pretty bizarre! When I enquired with my local council they said being able to demonstrate experience/knowledge was desirable but not a deal breaker in getting my licence but I think it would defo be smart on my part to do so before diving in. I've seen the YouTube clips of the outhouse before he opened the zoo, do you think that's going to be my only option in the UK realistically?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

pirminiamac said:


> I've seen the YouTube clips of the outhouse before he opened the zoo, do you think that's going to be my only option in the UK realistically?


How were you thinking of keeping it, bearing in mind that most "care sheets" state these need a large enclosure and access to water for swimming in... which as even dwarf caiman get to around 5' rules out a viv in the corner of a living room :whistling2:


----------



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

Outhouse with heated floors and a set up similar to gaterpool gators on YouTube is pretty simple to make. Who said anything about a viv in the corner of a room don't be jealous just because you don't have the means to do it buddy 😅


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

pirminiamac said:


> Who said anything about a viv in the corner of a room don't be jealous just because you don't have the means to do it buddy 😅


Well you gave the impression that some alternative may be preferable to what you describe in your lpost above



pirminiamac said:


> I've seen the YouTube clips of the outhouse before he opened the zoo, do you think that's going to be *my only option* in the UK realistically?


I was also been sarcastic... which clearly you didn't grasp..._ Buddy !_

I'm sure it what you are proposing will meet the animals and local authority's need if done correctly - Good luck


----------



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

I was referring to reaching out to crocodiles of the world being my only option to gain further knowledge to go above and beyond the requirements to keep these animals.. which is the subject of my post.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

pirminiamac said:


> It is pretty bizarre! When I enquired with my local council they said being able to demonstrate experience/knowledge was desirable but not a deal breaker in getting my licence but I think it would defo be smart on my part to do so before diving in. I've seen the YouTube clips of the outhouse before he opened the zoo, do you think that's going to be my only option in the UK realistically?


There are private keepers but like I said, few and far between. With this site as quiet as it is now, its unlikely you will find someone here.
There are zoos but then they will he very different to.private ownership. So the only place I can think of would be Crocs of the Wprld.


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

Speak with wrigglies dwa julien he may be able
To give some assistance but alternativly a trip to reptile zone Bristol with Pete Blake for crocodilian stuff - (love him or hate I know some people don’t like the man) he may be able to give some assistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

If you're serious, this is worth checking out. You probably won't get anything close to this anywhere else and Shaun is the best in the country. £140 is a tiny investment when compared to what it's going to cost you in the long term.
You will also have a pretty solid opportunity to begin to build some long-term friendships which may be invaluable in a time of need.

https://www.crocodilesoftheworld.co.uk/keeper-experiences/adult-croc-keeper/


----------



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

Amazing input (from most) thankyou so much 🙂


----------

